

Lisaac - prototype OO for systems programming. C-like performance. - rtf
http://isaacproject.u-strasbg.fr/li.html

======
rtf
Some notes:

-It's built in tandem with a OS, Isaac, that is using the OO features as a central part of the design.

-It's not complete yet. It's a few years into the project, but the specification may still change. So it's more interesting toy than production-ready right now.

-It compiles to C code and can directly inline C statements with a simple backquote syntax so it has good compatibility with existing systems, even though it's meant for a research OS.

